
You’re Not Going to Change Your Mind (2017) - VieEnCode
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/27/opinion/sunday/youre-not-going-to-change-your-mind.html
======
dificilis
One of their examples of "factual" questions is:

Is immigration harmful to the economy?

"harmful to the economy" is a rather subjective term, because different people
care more about different parts of the "economy".

Does "harmful to the economy" mean share prices go down, or does it mean
people lose their jobs, or does it mean there are more poor people, or does it
mean you have less choice when you go shopping, or does it mean average wealth
per person goes down, and does average wealth include public goods like the
environment? And so on ...

------
pmdulaney
But of course you ARE going to change your mind. People do often, and
throughout their lifetimes. Believing that minds don't change is like
believing that advertising doesn't work. But as an advertising exec (whose
name I don't recall) memorably said: "We find that advertising is like grass
growing; you don't see it growing but you still have to mow the lawn every
week."

As a cultural conservative I have discovered that many people I _thought_ held
certain values didn't really -- they were just taking the path of least
resistance. And indeed, taking the path of least resistance is the constant
for them.

------
karmakaze
It's not even 'desires', it's identity when we have people declare "I'm a
democrat" or "I'm a republican", one should vote for the candidate with the
best policy however you want to define that.

------
phnofive
(2017)

